# Genie 0x0987, Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34-700/HR44-500*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215501-genie-0x0987/?view=getnewpost

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

logo's still not on quick tune page


----------



## geeuinit (Dec 5, 2014)

I love the new Season/Episode feature


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

geeuinit said:


> I love the new Season/Episode feature


Those can be very helpful. Saves hitting IMDB every evening! 
But it appears that previously recorded items won't be updated with the new display.

And welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

geeuinit said:


> I love the new Season/Episode feature


It seems to work only on local recordings.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate the new Season/Episode feature. Often cuts off tooo much of the title. Often too slow.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That should not affect speed on iota. Where do you see a slowdown?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> logo's still not on quick tune page


Rec'd update overnight. Just looking around and logos are up on my QuickTune.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

geeuinit said:


> I love the new Season/Episode feature


I do too, but I thought the first aired date was also going to be displayed on the first main screen?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I hate the new Season/Episode feature. Often cuts off tooo much of the title. Often too slow.





Laxguy said:


> That should not affect speed on iota. Where do you see a slowdown?


You just can't please everyone&#8230;.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> You just can't please everyone&#8230;.


So you got to please yourself.....

[Garden Party. Ricky Nelson]


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

I think the sort by oldest/newest in the playlist is broken. It's clearly not sorting correctly - shows with much older episodes are not at the top of the list when I sort by oldest first. Anyone else?


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

I think I might have figured out what it's doing wrong. Oldest first used to show the show with the oldest recording. Now it appears that oldest first shows the show that recorded its newest episode the longest ago.

For example: I have two blacklist recordings: 11/3 and 11/10. I have three Person of Interest recordings: 10/28, 11/11 and 11/18. Before, oldest first would have showed Person of Interest at the top because 10/28 is the oldest. However, it now shows Blacklist first because 11/10 is older than 11/18. It appears that Oldest first is now just the straight inverse of Newest first instead of actually showing oldest show at the top.

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry, I did not make myself clear. I'm talking about when I go to SMART SEARCH>RECENT SEARCHES and click on a SHOW. Then I click on UPCOMING SHOWINGS and oftentimes it takes a while to get the list. For example, I often check the shoW FRIENDS. This morning and most other times it takes APPROXIMATELY 35 seconds to get the list of UPCOMING SHOWINGS. The old way I got the upcomming list in 1 or 2 seconds. Maybe I'm impatient, but I think 35 seconds is a long time to wait for something. Of course it doesn't take as long for shows that have lesser airings than FRIENDS.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

> I think I might have figured out what it&#39;s doing wrong. Oldest first used to show the show with the oldest recording. Now it appears that oldest first shows the show that recorded its newest episode the longest ago.
> 
> For example: I have two blacklist recordings: 11/3 and 11/10. I have three Person of Interest recordings: 10/28, 11/11 and 11/18. Before, oldest first would have showed Person of Interest at the top because 10/28 is the oldest. However, it now shows Blacklist first because 11/10 is older than 11/18. It appears that Oldest first is now just the straight inverse of Newest first instead of actually showing oldest show at the top.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


It&#39;s been that way for me for ages. Don&#39;t know what to tell you.

In fact can&#39;t remember it not ever being that way for me.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep my PlayList was reversed on my H25-500. Had oldest even when newest was selected. Had to select oldest, then newest to get back to newest. This has happen twice on that box. But so far that hasn't happen on my Genie.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Still haven't gotten the update (in Denver). Did they pull it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

kram said:


> Still haven't gotten the update (in Denver). Did they pull it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't gotten it here in PA either!


----------



## bpdp379 (Mar 2, 2007)

jcloudm said:


> I think I might have figured out what it's doing wrong. Oldest first used to show the show with the oldest recording. Now it appears that oldest first shows the show that recorded its newest episode the longest ago.
> 
> For example: I have two blacklist recordings: 11/3 and 11/10. I have three Person of Interest recordings: 10/28, 11/11 and 11/18. Before, oldest first would have showed Person of Interest at the top because 10/28 is the oldest. However, it now shows Blacklist first because 11/10 is older than 11/18. It appears that Oldest first is now just the straight inverse of Newest first instead of actually showing oldest show at the top.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


+1

It also will not change the sort order of the programs within a grouping. No matter the setting it always shows newest episode first.

Horrible IMO.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Haven't gotten it here in PA either!





kram said:


> Still haven't gotten the update (in Denver). Did they pull it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it has not been pulled, staggered release with only two Genie models to start with.

What models do you have?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

kram said:


> Still haven't gotten the update (in Denver). Did they pull it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No it has not been pulled, staggered release with only two Genie models to start with.
> 
> What models do you have?


I have an HR44-700


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No it has not been pulled, staggered release with only two Genie models to start with.
> 
> What models do you have?


I've got a 44-700.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

OP doesn't mention HR44-700.

Sent from my Verizon LG G3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

It just showed up for me. There was a pop up while watching TV so I clicked OK Download and after a minute, it went to the update screen. I've never encountered that before. As much of a night owl as I am this is the first one ever been nagged to let it update. The whole process only took about 10 minutes and it went right back to the channel it was on.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Tom Servo said:


> It just showed up for me. There was a pop up while watching TV so I clicked OK Download and after a minute, it went to the update screen. I've never encountered that before. As much of a night owl as I am this is the first one ever been nagged to let it update. The whole process only took about 10 minutes and it went right back to the channel it was on.


Most NR updates occur in the wee hours. If you happen to be up and watching TV it will give you the option of updating or not.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Just got the update. Where is this new season/episode feature??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Select a Show in the guide to record and it will list S2|E10 as an example


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

kram said:


> Just got the update. Where is this new season/episode feature??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it. But I find it rather clunky and unintuitive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Got it this morning at 3:47 am! I like how it shows up in the info. Never noticed how really out of order TBS airs Friends. Though sometimes, I think their syndication computer (if that's a thing) just gets broken. Because they will air them out of order for a few weeks, then all of a sudden go back to normal. 

Can't wait to check out the playlist! Except now all of my shows are reruns for the next month or so


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

jcloudm said:


> I think I might have figured out what it's doing wrong. Oldest first used to show the show with the oldest recording. Now it appears that oldest first shows the show that recorded its newest episode the longest ago.
> 
> For example: I have two blacklist recordings: 11/3 and 11/10. I have three Person of Interest recordings: 10/28, 11/11 and 11/18. Before, oldest first would have showed Person of Interest at the top because 10/28 is the oldest. However, it now shows Blacklist first because 11/10 is older than 11/18. It appears that Oldest first is now just the straight inverse of Newest first instead of actually showing oldest show at the top.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?


Yea, this is totally messing up the way we watch things. When I sort by oldest, I want to see the folder with the oldest program on top. Instead inside the folders they are sorted newest first so the oldest newest is on top.

This needs to get fixed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oldest newest? 

In any event, as time goes forward, I think most of this will straighten itself out.


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

jcloudm said:


> I think the sort by oldest/newest in the playlist is broken. It's clearly not sorting correctly - shows with much older episodes are not at the top of the list when I sort by oldest first. Anyone else?


I have the same issue. Please call Directv and report the problem. When I called today they did not have it on the known problem list so no one else had reported it. To make this a priority we need a lot of complaints about it. The sort order within the folders is not affected by the settings chosen for the list itself. If you have a folder with many episodes, change the sort order for the list and then open the folder. You will see that the folder maintains the same sorting regardless of what you choose.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

EDIT: Don't like it but I have found a way to do this - doesn't tell you it is on demand vs. a live showing but.

Below is still an issue to me.


If this is supposed to be smart search it isn't for me. Got the update last night (or notice this am) I'm going back and watching old Deadwood episodes. Before I could just use the smart search and find Deadwood - it would display all the episodes on demand and I could select what I wanted to record.

Now the is no on demand displayed in the smart search - it only shows entire seasons - which if selected - first I don't want the entire season and second it doesn't pull off demand only if and when HBO decides to show the series again.

I can go in to the on demand search and find what I want.

Used to be able to use one search tool and now I have to use 2. NOT a step forward..
Even for current shows I may not want to do entire series -

Bad idea to me DirecTv


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jcloudm said:


> I think the sort by oldest/newest in the playlist is broken. It's clearly not sorting correctly - shows with much older episodes are not at the top of the list when I sort by oldest first. Anyone else?


The oldest/newest sort is definitely broken following the 0x987 update. Single recordings still appear in the correct order (oldest first), but any recordings that are in folders are listed newest first. The folder's position in the list is determined by the first (newest) recording in the folder. This is a big deal if you have a folder with a long list of recordings. If you have 100 episodes of a series recorded, it means you have to scroll through the entire list to get to the oldest episode.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 was updated to 0x0987 early this morning. Very smooth update. Allow Web Videos, Pandora, Sports, and YouTube reloaded unlike the previous update where I had to perform a double reset to get them to reload. Am looking forward to using the new features.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

the2130 said:


> The oldest/newest sort is definitely broken following the 0x987 update. Single recordings still appear in the correct order (oldest first), but any recordings that are in folders are listed newest first. The folder's position in the list is determined by the first (newest) recording in the folder. This is a big deal if you have a folder with a long list of recordings. If you have 100 episodes of a series recorded, it means you have to scroll through the entire list to get to the oldest episode.


If you are truly scrolling, try using the channel down to jump a full screen's worth of entries at a time.

Also, for faster movements, go into Settings, Display and turn the "Scrolling Features" to OFF.


----------



## GregE (Jun 10, 2007)

Got the new software 2 days ago, HR34/700, my issue is the DVR now seems to only be able to record 2 shows while you watch another channel. For example last night I wanted to record 3 shows at 6 PM, got message that it would need to change channels to one of the ones I wanted to record in order to record all 3. This is definitely not an upgrade.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hate to be irreverent (or irrelevant), but why would one have 100 of anything recorded?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

GregE said:


> Got the new software 2 days ago, HR34/700, my issue is the DVR now seems to only be able to record 2 shows while you watch another channel. For example last night I wanted to record 3 shows at 6 PM, got message that it would need to change channels to one of the ones I wanted to record in order to record all 3. This is definitely not an upgrade.


Is it possible that there were other recordings to be made in the queue that would interfere?

IAE, unlikely that an update would cause that. Can you cause it to repeat?


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

I received the 0x0987 update yesterday. I like the season and episode # feature. That is a big improvement and was needed. Also NASA TV and SEC Network finally have a logo on the channel banner.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Hate to be irreverent (or irrelevant), but why would one have 100 of anything recorded?


If you are watching a series that was on for a few seasons, there can easily be more than 100 episodes.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

sbelmont said:


> Yea, this is totally messing up the way we watch things. When I sort by oldest, I want to see the folder with the oldest program on top. Instead inside the folders they are sorted newest first so the oldest newest is on top.
> 
> This needs to get fixed.


Directv once again proves they have idiot programmers. What moron thought this was a good idea? Was it missed? If so, even worse. Glad to see that program that shall not be named is working so well...

I mean they struggle time and time again to get the simple stuff right, and keep it right, something like this happens multiple times a year (see brain fart).

Why in the hell would I want to sort my playlist by oldest first, and then the folder itself have the newer programs first ?!?!?! Genius!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Its actually worse than that. When you have it set back to newest first, and go down to the bottom and start opening folders, my "oldest" has an episode from 11/10, the next has an episode from 11/13, the next two have episodes from 11/10, and the fifth folder up from the bottom has an episode from 11/7.

The sorting is literally screwed for anyone that wants to watch anything in order. Good job...


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

stroh said:


> I have the same issue. Please call Directv and report the problem. When I called today they did not have it on the known problem list so no one else had reported it. To make this a priority we need a lot of complaints about it. The sort order within the folders is not affected by the settings chosen for the list itself. If you have a folder with many episodes, change the sort order for the list and then open the folder. You will see that the folder maintains the same sorting regardless of what you choose.


I reported the issue to DirecTV yesterday. Spent about 90 minutes talking to 3 different people. None of them seemed to have a clue about how this feature is supposed to work. After I explained it in detail to each of them, they started claiming it is _supposed_ to work that way, even though it never has before and still doesn't on my older HR21. Then they told me they would report it to their software developers, but would not be able to provide any kind of status update as to when or if it would be fixed. I would know it's fixed when and if it starts working again. It seems the developers cannot be contacted directly by customer service and do not provide any updates as to when an issue will be fixed, or even acknowledge that there is an issue. No wonder these DVRs are so buggy and clunky to use.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are truly scrolling, try using the channel down to jump a full screen's worth of entries at a time.


That's what I'm doing, but with 100 episodes of a series recorded that means paging down 20 times, which makes it a real pain to get to the oldest episode of a show. Not the way it's supposed to work.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

the2130 said:


> No wonder these DVRs are so buggy and clunky to use.


Really? My HR44 flies and isn't "clunky" at all. This is a bad glitch in the update, but overgeneralizing about the DVR itself seems silly.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree, overall the HR44 is a nice machine. But Directv seems to find a way to break stuff that has been fine for a long time, a couple of times a year. I mean this is obvious...


----------



## GregE (Jun 10, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Is it possible that there were other recordings to be made in the queue that would interfere?
> 
> IAE, unlikely that an update would cause that. Can you cause it to repeat?


I tried to repeat the issue but could not, really not sure what the problem was but glad it seems to be resolved.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I agree, overall the HR44 is a nice machine. But Directv seems to find a way to break stuff that has been fine for a long time, a couple of times a year. I mean this is obvious...


Yes, it's hard to see how something this obvious got through. What kind of testing could they have done that they wouldn't have spotted something like this?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

20141218-L7HP
HR44-500

Thr sing off did not record yesterday at 9 pm. Going to reboot and it says that this reboot will interrupt the sing off at 9 YESTERDAY. I wanted to reboot because every recording last night cut off at 1:05 despite the time bar going to 1:17 (American horror story) or 1:30.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Upon reboot (returned to live at 6:58 pm) three recordings showed up with 6:58 pm. Nick cannon on MTV2, mob wives on VH1, and one other show on bravo. We deleted them... We did not set them up at all! We did not get the sing off which I was hoping for. Also American horror story still cuts off and asks to delete the program at the 1:05 mark despite the time bar going to 1:17.

We also only did one reboot through the menu and it seemed to flush guide cache as many channels are to be announced. I though it took 2 reboots for that?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

the2130 said:


> If you are watching a series that was on for a few seasons, there can easily be more than 100 episodes.


Shows that are on daily [SOAPS] are the ones with over a hundred episodes per season.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Shows that are on daily [SOAPS] are the ones with over a hundred episodes per season.


Understood. I just cannot see the benefits of stockpiling that many eps. of anything. YMMV.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Understood. I just cannot see the benefits of stockpiling that many eps. of anything. YMMV.


It's no different than watching a series with multiple seasons on Netflix. You watch the episodes in order from the beginning. In order to do that on your DVR, you have to have to record the episodes.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The sorting is worse if you have recordings mixed in from HR2x's because it sounds like that generation DVR will NEVER get this feature so it will always be borked.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

the2130 said:


> The oldest/newest sort is definitely broken following the 0x987 update. Single recordings still appear in the correct order (oldest first), but any recordings that are in folders are listed newest first. The folder's position in the list is determined by the first (newest) recording in the folder. This is a big deal if you have a folder with a long list of recordings. If you have 100 episodes of a series recorded, it means you have to scroll through the entire list to get to the oldest episode.


Hit play on the folder itself. It will start the oldest recording.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Understood. I just cannot see the benefits of stockpiling that many eps. of anything. YMMV.


Letting the machine record every episode of a show in syndication instead of buying it would easily rack up a lot of episodes.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

SENDREPORT: 20141223-RQPW

Pressed INFO on Genie Client remote had not been touched remote in over an hour and was playing CNN live 202. Tv screen went black after pushing INFO.

Turned Off Client which was still delivering black/blank screen over HDMI to TV as my TV display "No Signal" if the Client isn't on. Turn On Genie Client got a different screen than normal. Something about Genie Cannot be found. Opened up DirecTV app Genie isn't listed and pop-up tells me I should connect by Genie to the Internet. 

Went to Genie it wouldn't turn on. Red button reboot Genie and went back to client. Client never came back up 15mims later. Went to Genie it was on and working. Clicked try again on Genie Client nothing nothing. Turned client off again and back on started working again. 

Quite an ordeal though at 4 AM in bed to watch TV. 0x987.., Thu 12/4, 3:36a


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Report All: 20141224-ZYKM (sent from HR44-700)

Was browsing VOD on C41-500 client when it would no longer respond, PIG was displaying ESPN HD. I powered client off then back on and it stayed on the Connecting screen and was flashing repeatedly. I go check the HR44 and everything appears fine on it at the moment so I send a diagnostic report. I sent this while the client was on the Connecting screen. Under Network summary on HR44 it showed not connected status for the C41 client. 

After sending report I go back and turn the client off then back on and it is still on the Connecting screen, Next I perform a RBR of the client and after reset it goes to Select a Server screen then it seems as if live TV is going to return but instead I get only a black screen with no audio or video. Pressing Menu / Guide / List etc does nothing. 

I go back and check the HR44 in the other room and now it will not power on from remote or front panel, so I have to RBR. After RBR the HR44 and C41 are working completely normal.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Letting the machine record every episode of a show in syndication instead of buying it would easily rack up a lot of episodes.


I understand how it happens. I just see too many negatives to having such a pile of eps to wade through. Watch, delete, that's my motto!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Any news on them fixing playlist sort on the HR44? HR24 works fine and as it always has...


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

BTW, found one work around in this thread, but it sucks

http://forums.directv.com/message/11300389#11300389


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you think they are even working on it or will they just let it be?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I wonder if it isn't linked to the new episode identification, and once you get thru episodes before the update, maybe itll sort right? Maybe that is why some don't have the issue.

We stay 1-2 months behind a lot of the year, and I like to watch oldest episodes week by week in order. This makes it complicated. At least the category sort on the tech forum is a work around.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

No, my older programs are still not in the correct order.


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

*DVR: *HR34
*Report #: *20141228-WDZT

HBO on-demand, if using dolby digital, sound drops every 20 seconds or so. This makes it pretty much unwatchable. If i disable dolby digital, it plays fine. Tested with many different recordings, both "watch now" and "record". My setup is connected with HDMI to a yamaha AVR.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

For some reason, I can't scroll down while accessing my list. It's stuck on the first folder.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Hot Tub Johnny said:


> *DVR: *HR34
> *Report #: *20141228-WDZT
> 
> HBO on-demand, if using dolby digital, sound drops every 20 seconds or so. This makes it pretty much unwatchable. If i disable dolby digital, it plays fine. Tested with many different recordings, both "watch now" and "record". My setup is connected with HDMI to a yamaha AVR.


There is another work around for this issue. If you hit pause, then advance a frame or two and then press play, the audio dropouts should disappear (at least until you hit pause again). I missed the first season & a half of "The Wire" marathon on HBO. So, I recorded them using VOD. This work around got me around the issue during these episodes.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Similar thing happened as what I reported and coolman reported. I was not here. But apparently a different Genie client then I reported before quit responding and rebooting it didn't work. Went to the Genie and it's lights were on, turned it off, back on no RBR or unplug it magically reset itselft when this took place it was as if RBR had been done. 

Will get send report soon

20141229-4N23


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Goes Black Stays Black. I find this true for the current software as well as several previous versions. When I FFWD through commercials particularly on FOX stations or ESPN stations, when I hit a commercial that has 2 or more seconds of black at the beginning of the commercial and at its end, my screen goes back at the first 2 seconds of black (as it should) but then it stays black even though the video data has started again. In order to bring back the video, I must press PLAY. Then I am seeing what's in th middle of the commercial, but f I then press FFWD to get to the end of the same commercial, when it gets to the black space between the end of the commercial and the beginning of the new video (another commercial or the program again) the video goes black again and it says back again until i press PLAY again. Anyone else? Thanks!


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Any news on them fixing playlist sort on the HR44? HR24 works fine and as it always has...


I can't wait for this to be fixed. One of the most annoying things they've done since removing the stop button from the new remote.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

I've put off watching my recorded shows for now. The sort list is too much of a headache. FIX THIS ALREADY.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wcdknows said:


> I've put off watching my recorded shows for now. The sort list is too much of a headache. FIX THIS ALREADY.


Demands of DIRECTV® do nothing here. This is a peer to peer group, not a DIRECTV website.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

wcdknows said:


> I've put off watching my recorded shows for now. The sort list is too much of a headache. FIX THIS ALREADY.


Say what? How on earth can you being locked in to one way of sorting keep you from watching tv? That just doesn't compute it's not that different at all. It's not like things are all jumbled

And I'd get use to it I don't think it's going to change much if at all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wcdknows said:


> I've put off watching my recorded shows for now. The sort list is too much of a headache. FIX THIS ALREADY.


Wow, a little extreme, don't you think?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wcdknows said:


> I've put off watching my recorded shows for now. The sort list is too much of a headache. FIX THIS ALREADY.


Take two Aspirin and call DIRECTV in the morning. :sure:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

sbelmont said:


> I can't wait for this to be fixed. One of the most annoying things they've done since removing the stop button from the new remote.


They can give us all these "fancy" features but still no damn PIP toggle!


----------



## JasSB (Jan 1, 2015)

wcdknows said:


> For some reason, I can't scroll down while accessing my list. It's stuck on the first folder.


We are experiencing this same issue, but it appears to have happened after the most recent software update (0x987) which was pushed to our HR44 on 12/16. Is your box also on this version, did you notice the issue happening just recently?

I'm thinking a bug in the the software possibly? Pressing the 'red' reset button does fix this but only for a short period then it returns.

Also found a thread over at the dtv tech forum: http://forums.directv.com/thread/11260066


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Does turning off scrolling effects have a —well— an effect on the problem?


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

I've called them and made them aware. I was told that my issue was new and there weren't any more reports of issues with that. Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## tscheifler (Aug 5, 2008)

Having sort issues too. 
But more importantly, we are having recording problems. My wife set our HR44/700 with 0x987 to record the Hart to Hart marathon Season 1, all episodes. Here is what we got:
1. Episode 1 recorded only 1 hour of the 1 hour 40 min show. 
2. Skipped recording E2. 
3. Recorded E3.
4. Skipped recording E4. 
5. Recorded E5, E6, E7
6. Currently recording E8. 

Looking at the list of upcoming episodes, it is skipping various episodes throughout the day. No rhyme or reason that I can see. And it is happening for episodes that are showing at a time when we are not recording anything else. Seems like a software bug to me. 

Anyone else having the same or similar recording issues??

Any explanation other than software bug??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Channel? And #, time. 

Or VoD? How is unit connected to internet?


----------



## tscheifler (Aug 5, 2008)

Channel 565. Hallmark. All day today. Not VOD. 
I don't understand your Q about the internet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If they were VoD, wired vs. Wireless internet connection might make a difference, but that is now moot. 

I do see that going forward, there's a bit of a mishmash in the ordering of episodes. For instance, S1 E3 will be (re?) broadcast on Jan 5 at 11 AM. 

Select a show, hit Info, then Other Showings. Use that to fill in what was skipped, or not broadcast when you thought it would be.


----------



## tscheifler (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, before my first post I had used other showings to find and select the episodes that should have been tagged to record.

Still like to hear if anyone is having the same or similar problem.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

HR44-700 20150103-KWXQ

HR44-700 Issues started with 0x912 and got much worse on 0x987

Issues: Genie program guide quits responding to up and down arrow on remote. Happens when down arrowing to bottom of length list of programs to play. Eventually refuses to move up or down, but will respond to play on current item highlighted. Have to reboot to regain access. Remote arrows work as expected except in guide. Exiting guide, remote works fine. But is still frozen at first entry when reentering the guide.

Launching TV apps freezes (unable to navigate up or down) if you press a remote button prior to the full drawing of menu list. Exit and relaunch TV apps and waiting for drawing to complete usually then results in arrow keys working. the guide issue above is immediate once TV-apps freezes, Probably related to above

Weather app time of day is one hour off from DVR time (HR20-700 as well) for radar and sunrise-sunset times. Dayton, OH becomes corrupted, displaying weather from one of the poles with 18 hours of sunlight. Radar displays OK. Problem has gone away when weather app has been updated and will return (has done so on both HR20 and HR44. Work around is to pick a nearby city that has a different forecast from Dayton. Radar will occasionally display a white screen on HR20. "Get TV Apps is currently unavailable" happens occasionally. When weather app is updated, it loses all saved cities and resets to El Segundo.

Systems seem to lose connection to DTV for Karaoke channel recoding lists. Wait a few minutes and retry and music is back. Get a "No items matching your filter at this time". When trying to load a YouTube video, it occasionally freezes and needs to time out before becoming responsive.

Playback of Genie recordings on the HR20 will freeze and not automatically recover about 1 in 10 times. Exit will get back to guide and can restart or exit from there. Seems to be less redundancy in the coax network.

HR20-700 is experiencing multiple key presses on a single remote button press. Started with latest release.

PPV will start requesting it be paid for again on the Genie, but can be viewed without hindrance on the HR20. This has been around for at least a year. You can generally view on the Genie if you fast forward and ignore the "buy now" popup, which covers a significant part of the screen.

Recording of 5 channels simultaneously on the HR44 results in one recorded program blank > 50% of the time and has been present since I got the unit > 1 year ago., Expect a tuner is not being released when downloading a PPV preloaded by DTV. Progress bar will show the full length of the program, but you cannot advance and only chance is to stop and delete.

I will also state the HR44 is 5x slower than when it was new.

This seems to be less and less quality.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

I had the failure to scroll issue. I reset all receivers and now it works okay. Still dislike the new newest oldest playlist though.


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

*DVR: *HR34
*REPORT #: *20150104-YJVV

The Genie isn't genie'ing. Genie Recommends is set to ON, but the genie isn't recording anything on its own. It previously recorded tons of shows, but there's nothing there now. If i go into TV Shows, Genie Recommends, it has three shows i previously watched from the genie, but that's it.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Twice within the past week I've had to reboot my HR44 because it wouldn't respond to anything. This happened when it was brought out of standby mode. No guide, no recordings, nothing would come up. I also happened to be recording a BB game during one freeze, which really got under my skin.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Aliens said:


> Twice within the past week I've had to reboot my HR44 because it wouldn't respond to anything. This happened when it was brought out of standby mode. No guide, no recordings, nothing would come up. I also happened to be recording a BB game during one freeze, which really got under my skin.


Do you have Power Save turned ON ? If so, turn it OFF. It only saves a super tiny bit of electricity.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> Do you have Power Save turned ON ? If so, turn it OFF. It only saves a super tiny bit of electricity.


I made it a point to turn it off.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, those of you that have had the 1:05 recording glitch on FX programs might want to watch your other recordings. My wife had a recording of "Finding Bigfoot" recorded on Animal Planet on 12/28 - it was a 2 hour premier. It cut off at the 1:05 mark. This is on an HR44-500.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just checked a 2 hour recording of "Sister Wives" (don't judge!) And it worked past 1:05


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700
Report 20150107-267N

Agent Carter did not record 1/6/15 on ABC 7:00 P.M.
History showed Cancelled due to program change.

J C


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

Called back to check on the playlist order again. The rep said that they will not change it back unless it is high customer demand.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

wcdknows said:


> Called back to check on the playlist order again. The rep said that they will not change it back unless it is high customer demand.


Typical of DirecTV's customer service reps. They don't know anything and they tell you whatever they think think will get you off the phone. The last rep I spoke to said they didn't have any way of even determining whether the programmers were aware of an issue or intended to address it. Here's what I suggest: go to the DirecTV website and log in. At the bottom of the page, select Our Company and Executive Team. Under Executive Customer Care Contact, select the link for Ed Balcerzak, Sr. VP of Customer Care, and enter your comments on this issue.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Just checked a 2 hour recording of "Sister Wives" (don't judge!) And it worked past 1:05


I'm not sure anyone knows whether it's a DVR bug or a guide bug, but I know in the past the problem seemed to be 100% limited to FX. For whatever reason, it happened to us on Animal Planet.

Haven't noticed any other oddballs yet, but also haven't had a lot of recorded shows longer than 1hr.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> I'm not sure anyone knows whether it's a DVR bug or a guide bug, but I know in the past the problem seemed to be 100% limited to FX. For whatever reason, it happened to us on Animal Planet.
> 
> Haven't noticed any other oddballs yet, but also haven't had a lot of recorded shows longer than 1hr.


The first time this happened to me was on an FX show, so I went to on demand and downloaded it to my HR44-500. When we watched the on demand version, it also quit at 1:05. I then downloaded the same show from on demand on my HR21-700 and it played to the end correctly. Since then I have done a backup recording on all FX shows on my HR21-700. I have had a few failures on the HR44-500, but they all play correctly on my HR21-700.

This problem is genie only problem. It does not occur on other DirecTV DVRs that I know of.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a call back from DTV. I was told they appreciate the feedback and they may or may not change it back.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lost my Local PlayList on my HR34-700.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

Did you call, Drucifer?


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Aliens said:


> Twice within the past week I've had to reboot my HR44 because it wouldn't respond to anything. This happened when it was brought out of standby mode. No guide, no recordings, nothing would come up. I also happened to be recording a BB game during one freeze, which really got under my skin.


I was watching the football game yesterday afternoon in my bedroom when I decided to finish watching it in the basement entertainment room. Turned on the TV and got sound and then nothing but a black screen. I pulled up the guide and pressed a channel to see a black screen with no sound. Repeat. Fail. Repeat. Fail. I then tried to play a recording and got a black screen with no sound. I went back upstairs and the client was in "connecting" mode and remained stuck. Back downstairs to do a remote reset but it wouldn't respond. Had to do a red button reset. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

wcdknows said:


> Called back to check on the playlist order again. The rep said that they will not change it back unless it is high customer demand.


Really ridiculous they broke it and have not fixed it by now. Doing category sort every time is a bit annoying...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

wcdknows said:


> Did you call, Drucifer?


I always wait another day before reporting nuisance issues that are repeatable.. While it is very slow to switch today, it is there. Yesterday, I was recording like crazy due to the free premium and that might had cause it problems. The CPU in the HR34 Genie definitely can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## seadan (Jan 23, 2006)

My HR44 has the 0x0987 software, and in December, started recording some shows in the DVR list with the "S# | E#" nomenclature. However, it seems to be very inconsistent -- for some episodes of a show, it will have the "S# | E#", but for other more recent recordings/episodes, it won't.

As an example, Parks and Recreation recorded the first two episodes (aired back to back on the same day) as:
S7 | E1 2017
Ron and Jammy

Is this an issue with guide data? A bug in the DVR software? Something else?

I actually prefer the new format, but just wish it were consistent (because now, everything in a folder is showing out of order due to the new 'sort').


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

IIRC, only new shows since the update will have the new nomenclature


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've seen some new shows go back and forth between using it, all on the same Genie. 

Also, noticed last night that an episode that I recorded on my HR24-500 and watched on the Genie had the S and E info, which I found really interesting considering the HR24 doesn't show that.


----------



## seadan (Jan 23, 2006)

peds48 said:


> IIRC, only new shows since the update will have the new nomenclature


These are all shows recorded since the update -- but some have it, and some do not.



mrknowitall526 said:


> I've seen some new shows go back and forth between using it, all on the same Genie.
> 
> Also, noticed last night that an episode that I recorded on my HR24-500 and watched on the Genie had the S and E info, which I found really interesting considering the HR24 doesn't show that.


Could still be related to the guide metadata for the show...I guess someone from DirecTV would need to look into this to confirm either way. Is there any way to get this to someone who can actually respond?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can try the usual email routine, but most likely you will get a caned response. Might the worth a shot tho!


----------



## grins (Nov 17, 2005)

Checking in with my sorting woes.

HR44-700, 0x987, 12/18 4:23a

We sort newest first, so I hadn't noticed the "newest oldest" wrinkle, but definitely see the issues within folders, for instance right now in my folder for "The Middle" I have:

S6|E10 Wed 01/7 //This one has been watched
S6|E1 yesterday //unwatched
S5|E17 Wed 12/24 //unwatched
Wed Jan 14 //watched
Wed 12/17 //unwatched

No consistency within the folder on both S|E markings and date sorting

Called CS, she was very helpful but was not aware of the issue. She also gave me 3 months free of starz/encore ;-)


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

grins said:


> Checking in with my sorting woes.
> 
> HR44-700, 0x987, 12/18 4:23a
> 
> ...


I think there's an order to that. It's clearly sorting by SE numbers, and then dates for shows without SE numbers. But yes it is annoying!


----------



## grins (Nov 17, 2005)

mrknowitall526 said:


> I think there's an order to that. It's clearly sorting by SE numbers, and then dates for shows without SE numbers. But yes it is annoying!


Then 1) obvious bug that only some episodes get S|E annotation, and 2) my American Idol folder

On now //unwatched
S14|E2 Thu 1/8 //watched
S14|E1 Wed 1/7 //watched
Yesterday //watched
Thu 1/15 //watched

Take that, Sir! :-D Thanks for replying


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

grins said:


> Then 1) obvious bug that only some episodes get S|E annotation, and 2) my American Idol folder
> 
> On now //unwatched
> S14|E2 Thu 1/8 //watched
> ...


If by "on now" you mean it's recording, that makes perfect sense. Programs that are currently recording are always at the top of the list regardless of the folder order. If you take that into account, my suggestion makes sense. Why some shows are missing the info is another story....especially from week to week.


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

I keep getting pushed a PoS 0x0992 version which seems to break TV Apps and disable the Exit button on several menus. 2 mornings in a row I have had to reboot and redownload the 0x0987 version which, while not perfect, is much better than 0x0992.

Is anyone else getting 0x0992 pushed to them?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm on 0x987 but my exit button while in the guide doesn't work and the apps don't either.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

OK. This is really aggravation me. How the hell do you break the exit button? How? This just started at I've had the latest since December.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

I had to do a 02468 reset on the device yesterday, since my unit refused to record anything. The unit slowly degraded in it's ability to record shows, and in the end the record list shows "0" no matter what I did ... reboots and resets did nothing ....

Major bummer lost a few recorded sets of shows ..... it is the 2nd time I lost Breaking Bad .... grrr ....

+-ADT


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The "02468 reset" isn't really a normal reset, and can be dangerous to do. 

There are other steps to take, but it's helpful to know what DVR we're dealing with.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrro82 said:


> OK. This is really aggravation me. How the hell do you break the exit button? How? This just started at I've had the latest since December.


Any button on any remote can become useless. Highly unlikely it's a software issue.


----------



## wcdknows (Aug 5, 2014)

They really need to fix that issues. SMH.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Any button on any remote can become useless. Highly unlikely it's a software issue.


Highly likely in this case. It still works to close the info bar after I change a channel.

After a couple of reboots it's working again. No idea why it stopped but it's ok now.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Unable to buy PPV with remote.

I started to watch a PPV last night and it never prompted me to buy. I don't watch many PPV but it did the same exact thing to me a couple of months ago. The guide showed the $ symbol but no dollar amount. It played for 5 minutes and then the pic/sound just went blank.

The only way I can watch a PPV is to go online and order it there.

:huh:


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

My problems with the exit button has only been happening the last few days right after I use TV Apps for weather and only a reset seemed to fix it. Now they seem to have removed weather from TV Apps and all is back to normal. (I hope they fix the weather app since it's the only reason I use the Tv Apps.)


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

My problem is with an HR44-500 and a RC66X remote. I'm having the same problem with 0x987. Don't know when I got 0x987 (haven't been going to Fight Club lately), but 0x992 is no longer being pushed to me.

To work around this, I just keep going to different menu screens until I find a toggle type (same button opens and exits the said menu).


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Any button on any remote can become useless. Highly unlikely it's a software issue.


Well, I got 992 on Wed. and now my Exit button does not work. I've tried it with the RC71(in RF mode) and also a number of different RC65x and RC64rb, both in IR mode. The Exit button refuses to work with any of these remotes. Also, no TVApps......


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE: I reverted back to 987(the current NR) and now the Exit button works with all remotes and TVApps work, including the Weather app.......


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE 2: So...overnite my HR44-200 was pushed 992 again....So far all TVApps work and Exit button works....so far


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

jacinkcmo said:


> My problems with the exit button has only been happening the last few days right after I use TV Apps for weather and only a reset seemed to fix it. Now they seem to have removed weather from TV Apps and all is back to normal. (I hope they fix the weather app since it's the only reason I use the Tv Apps.)


I had the exit button issue too but I did a reset and it fixed it. The exit button would not exit out of menus or the guide. This issue started after using the Weather App. The apps are working again and the exit button is back to normal.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 is programed to record several series (First Run Only) with "Resurrection" being one of them. Last Sunday while watching football I received a message on my receiver stating it needs to change channels to begin recording "Resurrection" and asked for permission to do so minutes before the episode was to be recorded. I gave the permission and the receiver switched to the channel that broadcasts the series and began the recording. I then switched back to the football game. No other recordings were taking place at this time and all of my other series recordings take place normally. Hard drive is 71% free. Last night the issue occurred again. Minutes before "Resurrection" was to begin recording I received the same message as the week before. I permitted the channel switching but this time the receiver did not switch channels and began recording. No other recordings were taking place at this time. "Resurrection" is the only programed series recording that has this issue. I have performed a SENDREPORT 20150126-8JXR and will be contacting DIRECTV. Very strange that this issue only happens with the programed recordings of "Resurrection" and none of my other series recordings.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Got 992 this morning. Just did the double guide wipe reset. Playlist sort for oldest first is still broken...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I got 992 this morning too. No my directv screen yet (says to check back later). At 25mbps internet connection, surprised this didn't download in 13 1/2 hours.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Still no my directv screen 24 hours later this morning at 6 am. So I did a menu reset. Just checked a few minutes ago and STILL no my directv screen! No on demand, no movies link, etc. What a botched upgrade. Makes me wonder why they are pushing it out. Maybe 992 is required to see D14 or something, so it was rushed.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I just ran clearmybox2 keyword search and let it reboot. Heading to bed, we'll see tomorrow after work if things are back to normal or not. Not sure the difference between clearmybox, clearmybox2 and clearmybox 2 (with a space). If anyone here knows I would love to learn from you!

BTW I passed self test and network connectivity. Not sure why 992 destroyed on demand access. When are we going to get a 0x992 thread so I can post issues in there?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cypherx said:


> I just ran clearmybox2 keyword search and let it reboot. Heading to bed, we'll see tomorrow after work if things are back to normal or not. Not sure the difference between clearmybox, clearmybox2 and clearmybox 2 (with a space). If anyone here knows I would love to learn from you!
> 
> BTW I passed self test and network connectivity. Not sure why 992 destroyed on demand access. When are we going to get a 0x992 thread so I can post issues in there?


Good question.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> I got 992 this morning too. No my directv screen yet (says to check back later). At 25mbps internet connection, surprised this didn't download in 13 1/2 hours.





cypherx said:


> Still no my directv screen 24 hours later this morning at 6 am. So I did a menu reset. Just checked a few minutes ago and STILL no my directv screen! No on demand, no movies link, etc. What a botched upgrade. Makes me wonder why they are pushing it out. Maybe 992 is required to see D14 or something, so it was rushed.





cypherx said:


> I just ran clearmybox2 keyword search and let it reboot. Heading to bed, we'll see tomorrow after work if things are back to normal or not. Not sure the difference between clearmybox, clearmybox2 and clearmybox 2 (with a space). If anyone here knows I would love to learn from you!
> 
> BTW I passed self test and network connectivity. Not sure why 992 destroyed on demand access. When are we going to get a 0x992 thread so I can post issues in there?





MysteryMan said:


> Good question.


Got 0x0922 too. And like the rest of you, My DIRECTV and everything associated with it is missing.

Another Q - Where's the *Genie 0x0992, Issues/Discussion* thread?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Everything's back tonight. Last night before bed I ran clearmybox2. So I guess that is the trick. But still I think they should halt this rollout until that is fixed. We may know these secret keywords from this forum, but average Joe Sixpack, grandma and grandpa, etc... Would never know such a thing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cypherx said:


> I just ran clearmybox2 keyword search and let it reboot. Heading to bed, we'll see tomorrow after work if things are back to normal or not. Not sure the difference between clearmybox, clearmybox2 and clearmybox 2 (with a space). If anyone here knows I would love to learn from you!
> 
> BTW I passed self test and network connectivity. Not sure why 992 destroyed on demand access. When are we going to get a 0x992 thread so I can post issues in there?


clearmybox is for anyone... wipes out everything and starts over, including any ce related stuff. This is basically for anyone and everyone who doesn't participate in CE's

clearmybox 2 (with the space) is for people running ce software.

The one you ran hasn't ever been stated as working, I am assuming that it will do the same as the main one, and wipes out anything ce related too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Everything's back tonight. Last night before bed I ran clearmybox2. So I guess that is the trick. But still I think they should halt this rollout until that is fixed. We may know these secret keywords from this forum, but average Joe Sixpack, grandma and grandpa, etc... Would never know such a thing.


The space, the space! You must put a space before the 2.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Good to know! It rebooted anyway without the space. Seemed to fix the problem with 0x992. On Demand, the movies icon, my directv, all work now.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Last night at 9:30 Genie switched from NBC local to FXX to record. I looked and saw that there were 3 other tuners recording various other shows. There was no message that the Genie needed this 4th tuner to switch to FXX, it just happened. Was able to switch back to NBC with no issues afterward. So why did it not use the 5th tuner to record on FXX?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

augisdad said:


> Last night at 9:30 Genie switched from NBC local to FXX to record. I looked and saw that there were 3 other tuners recording various other shows. There was no message that the Genie needed this 4th tuner to switch to FXX, it just happened. Was able to switch back to NBC with no issues afterward. So why did it not use the 5th tuner to record on FXX?


Do you happen to have an AM21 tuner? I've only had this issue when recording locals thru this box - it doesn't seem to like more than 2 AM21 recordings at a time.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

jacinkcmo said:


> Do you happen to have an AM21 tuner? I've only had this issue when recording locals thru this box - it doesn't seem to like more than 2 AM21 recordings at a time.


You can only record 2 AM21 channels at any time. The DVR is only capable of decoding 2 AM21 channels at a time. So if you're setup to record off of 2 AM21 channels, you cannot watch a third AM21 channel. 5 tuners work for satellite channels, but are limited to 2 with the AM21.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

jacinkcmo said:


> Do you happen to have an AM21 tuner? I've only had this issue when recording locals thru this box - it doesn't seem to like more than 2 AM21 recordings at a time.


Nope, no AM21 tuner.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

augisdad said:


> Last night at 9:30 Genie switched from NBC local to FXX to record. I looked and saw that there were 3 other tuners recording various other shows. There was no message that the Genie needed this 4th tuner to switch to FXX, it just happened. Was able to switch back to NBC with no issues afterward. So why did it not use the 5th tuner to record on FXX?


If you had your "double play" activated on your Genie at the time, it would do that. If you were recording 3 shows, with a 4th to start and had 2 other channels active on double play that constitutes 6 tuners. A message should have warned you about this. But if you just happened to switch channels on double play. It is possible you missed the message.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

No, did not have "double play" going. And no, there was no message whatsoever. Just flipped to FXX at 9:30 and started recording. I may have been in list or guide when it happened, but those should not take up a tuner I wouldn't think. I might not even have noticed it, if the pip in the upper left corner that I had paused, didn't suddenly expand and start playing FXX.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

augisdad said:


> No, did not have "double play" going. And no, there was no message whatsoever. Just flipped to FXX at 9:30 and started recording. I may have been in list or guide when it happened, but those should not take up a tuner I wouldn't think. I might not even have noticed it, if the pip in the upper left corner that I had paused, didn't suddenly expand and start playing FXX.


Well, if you had pip going, you were using 2 tuners for your current channels, 3 recording and 1 to start a recording. Figure it out, that adds up to six tuners. Plus, if you were switching back and forth on pip, you could have easily missed the message. Pip is in effect using double play as 2 tuners are being used. If you paused one of the pip channels to go to the guide, the message probably came across that channel right after you paused it. If you were in the guide long enough the channel would go to record at start time. Thus switching the channel to the recording channel.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm talking about the PIP that is always displayed when you do List, Guide. Not the PIP that you control via the PIP option. I was not switching back and forth between tuners. I know how to switch between tuners, and how to turn "double play" on and off with the down arrow. I do not use PIP option control via the list options. I know how to switch between these, if I ever used it (which I don't). Maybe the PIP in the upper left hand corner that is _always_ displayed when you are in the Guide or List is called something else then.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess this is commonly referred to as PIG, not PIP. My bad. Picture in Guide.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

augisdad said:


> I guess this is commonly referred to as PIG, not PIP. My bad. Picture in Guide.


That's understandable. But what happened in your situation, can only be explained by too many tuners in use at any given time. The only rational explanation is the reason I gave. You may have activated double play at some point in time and didn't realize it.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

If that were the case, how do you explain my being able to immediately tune back to NBC without deactivating "double play"? It should have given me a message saying - All tuners in use, deactivate "double play" or cancel a current show recording. I think I would know if I had "double play" going. It's not something one does without consciously knowing they do it.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Double play deactivated automatically when the 4th tuner went to record. That's what the message would have stated. Since you had 4 tuners in use, you could go to any other channel with no message to do so. You were on one of the channels recording and thus 1 available tuner.



augisdad said:


> If that were the case, how do you explain my being able to immediately tune back to NBC without deactivating "double play"? It should have given me a message saying - All tuners in use, deactivate "double play" or cancel a current show recording. I think I would know if I had "double play" going. It's not something one does without consciously knowing they do it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Took a week, but the My DIRECTV group of stuff finally reappearred on my 0x0992 HR34-700.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

For those that are miff'd about the new sorting, Tivo just did the same thing to the Roamio. Also when adding the new Season/episode feature. DVR's that won't sort by date properly, the future!

Problem with the Tivo is the only work around is to go on the website and view your show list on the DVR online, where it is sorted by date properly...LOL


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jason Whiddon said:


> For those that are miff'd about the new sorting, Tivo just did the same thing to the Roamio. Also when adding the new Season/episode feature. DVR's that won't sort by date properly, the future!


It sounds like they are using the same programmers to write the code.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

In some period of time, I hope well within a year, all this will be forgotten. (As it will be behind us.)


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Took a week, but the My DIRECTV group of stuff finally reappearred on my 0x0992 HR34-700.


Yeah I see 992 being pushed out every morning (in the wee hours), but yet there is no thread for it.

Would I get in trouble if I started one? Where is Scott, is he still on this site? I hope he is alright.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott K? Yeah, he's all right! I'm betting he's just jammed.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a recreatable issue on 0x992. Look at signal strength screen until 11:33 pm est. Then exit. At 11:34 pm est jimmy Fallon which is set to record now won't. If you click record on the remote, it says it's already recording - ok, change series options, cancel recording. Go into list. Not there. Front panel record LED... Not lit. Hit record again and this time say cancel recording. Then say delete it (even though there's nothing to delete!). Then hit record again and it finally starts recording.

HR44-500
Report id - 20150216-9QFC


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Didn't know where to ask this, but at some point, my Genie guide had little arrows that allowed me to rewind a program even if I was not on the channel. It was not on every channel, just some. But it was great. I believe DTV used the broadband connection to allow it to happen (I think you were not able to FF with it). Am I crazy? It seems to have disappeared. I have a Genie HR4-500, and a Genie Mini Wireless with bridge. Thanks. I tried searching but to no avail.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

lilydog10 said:


> Didn't know where to ask this, but at some point, my Genie guide had little arrows that allowed me to rewind a program even if I was not on the channel. It was not on every channel, just some. But it was great. I believe DTV used the broadband connection to allow it to happen (I think you were not able to FF with it). Am I crazy? It seems to have disappeared. I have a Genie HR4-500, and a Genie Mini Wireless with bridge. Thanks. I tried searching but to no avail.


Still works for me. On the channels that support it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lilydog10 said:


> Didn't know where to ask this, but at some point, my Genie guide had little arrows that allowed me to rewind a program even if I was not on the channel. It was not on every channel, just some. But it was great. I believe DTV used the broadband connection to allow it to happen (I think you were not able to FF with it). Am I crazy? It seems to have disappeared. I have a Genie HR4-500, and a Genie Mini Wireless with bridge. Thanks. I tried searching but to no avail.


Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, will give it a try. When I check my receivers online, at Directv.com, it says the Genie is connected to the Internet. But I will try the dash button. I thought it could be a network/broadband issue, but I do get on demand shows, which also are sent via broadband. So that's not it, but I'll double check.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am definitely connected to Xfinity broadband. I give up. It just stopped appearing it seems. Not a big deal, I guess.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Scanned the guide and found a few channels, not many, with the curved arrow. Just seems to be less than before. Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lilydog10 said:


> Scanned the guide and found a few channels, not many, with the curved arrow. Just seems to be less than before. Sorry for the false alarm.


How many are there?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

*Genie HR44/700 with Mini(s) C41/500*
Has anyone had instabilities with this 0x987 ?
Here is my thread on subject and I am leaning to firmware issue versus hardware.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/216512-genie-keeps-looking-for-new-software/


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

HR44-500
Software version: 0x992
Report ID: 20150222-NL3V

Last Sunday's recording of SNL 30th anniversary special on Channel 10 NBC HD (Philadelphia) results in a correct time bar showing 3 hours 30 minutes in length. However as soon as the playback reaches 3 hours 5 minutes, the system asks if you want to keep or delete the recording. No amount of trying to FF or skip past the bad MPEG packet at 3:05:00 will attempt to fix it. The remaining portion had to be watched at the computer on Hulu.

I am not the only person to experience this. Also recordings from FX network sometimes quit prematurely at the hour 5 minute mark. Similar recordings done on a non genie (HR24-200) do not exhibit this same problem. Since the genie is the flagship product that people depend on the DVR functionality, I would flag this as a high priority bug fix.

Report was sent directly after trying to FF past the corrupted spot on the SNL recording.

















Original post on this topic including others with the same problem:

http://dbstalk.com/index.php?/topic/216656-Did-other-genies-cut-SNL-40th-anniversary-short%3F


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

cypherx said:


> HR44-500
> Software version: 0x992
> Report ID: 20150222-NL3V
> 
> ...


This has been a long standing issue with the genies. Not tied to the current software. Was especially problematic on FX shows. I record several on that network and have added at least 15 minutes of padding to each. I've seen this intermittently on other networks but mostly FX. So my routine for any of their shows is to add time. Maybe a good idea on any of your most valued series.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I tell you what, 0x992 sucks. No on demand for days. Well like 2 titles in each premium channel. Took wife 6 tries to get one of them to download from Starz. Then all of a sudden she tries to show me tonight and all the demand titles are there. 

This is why I no longer run "other" firmware anymore. There's enough bugs in the standard release why add more. Never had so many bugs on the HR24.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Why is there still no thread for 0x992?! I still have 987 btw.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Why is there still no thread for 0x992?! I still have 987 btw.


I don't know it goes up from 3am to 7am EST every weekday. It's right after 7 am now and you can see it's just starting to come down (as noted by the changed state of the 44-500).


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is a bug or not. A few weeks ago I used the guide to record "Fresh Off the Boat" on ABC. There have been 7 episodes so far. I haven't watched any yet. I noticed today it is only keeping the most recent 5. 

A few months ago I did the same thing with Cougar Town on TBS, however I also had it record all of season 5 as well. I currently have 22 episodes of that to watch. And none have been deleted. 

Is it a fluke that FOTB deleted some, or is it supposed to do that? I normally don't let episodes pile up like this.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrknowitall526 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a bug or not. A few weeks ago I used the guide to record "Fresh Off the Boat" on ABC. There have been 7 episodes so far. I haven't watched any yet. I noticed today it is only keeping the most recent 5.
> 
> A few months ago I did the same thing with Cougar Town on TBS, however I also had it record all of season 5 as well. I currently have 22 episodes of that to watch. And none have been deleted.
> 
> Is it a fluke that FOTB deleted some, or is it supposed to do that? I normally don't let episodes pile up like this.


The default record setting is to "keep" 5. So unless you have change that keeping 5 is normal behavior


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

peds48 said:


> The default record setting is to "keep" 5. So unless you have change that keeping 5 is normal behavior


But I never changed it for the one that has 22 episodes..


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm thinking it has something to do with the "All seasons" setting. I redid the series link, guess we'll find out what happens next week.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

992 is such a piece of garbage. No wonder Scott didn't post a thread on it yet. Oh phone with wife now and the stupid thing is locked up. After watching a program a pop up came up asking if you want to watch the next episode. Before she could say no, it went anyway and picked some program from Bravo. Then there was no way out. No remote button would work and no front panel button would do anything. I walked her through a red button reset.

Yeah 992 is nowhere near ready for prime time. This must be why there isn't a thread on it.

I walked my wife through doing a "Report All" as soon as it came back to live TV

Report ID: 20150305-F4JT
HR44-500


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> 992 is such a piece of garbage. No wonder Scott didn't post a thread on it yet. Oh phone with wife now and the stupid thing is locked up. After watching a program a pop up came up asking if you want to watch the next episode. Before she could say no, it went anyway and picked some program from Bravo. Then there was no way out. No remote button would work and no front panel button would do anything. I walked her through a red button reset.
> 
> *Yeah 992 is nowhere near ready for prime time.* This must be why there isn't a thread on it.
> 
> ...


Been seeing 99C. So I guess somone agrees with ou.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had 992 since 1/26/2015. It's worked fine for me.......


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> I've had 992 since 1/26/2015. It's worked fine for me.......


Not here. Initial load required a full guide flush for any logos, hi res icons, my directv, on demand, etc.. to even work.

Then intermittent access to on demand. Sometimes theres the full library of titles available, sometimes there's not. Then an occasional recording asks if you want to keep or delete it, and hour and 5 minutes in, even though the recording is longer than that and the time bar proves it.

Then this play next feature which froze the UI today. Audio and video played, but the UI was unresponsive.

Must be why they only spool it at night. Wonder what accounts they are targeting with it? Looking forward to a fixed release.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still on 0x0987 and Conan for Wednesday 3/4 quit at 1:05. It was slated for 1:15. The Americans 3/4 episode also quit at 1:05 and it was 1:06 if I remember correctly. Luckily all I missed was next weeks preview.


----------



## GregT (Mar 29, 2007)

Changing Playlist sort/filter takes over 5 minutes!

Background: We have an HR34/700 running 0x987. We also have 3XHR24s (each with a 2TB drive) and one C41.

During last couple of months (I just tied it to the release date of 0x987) whenever we would change the sort order, or the filter (all/local), the playlist would hang except the the exit key. Once out everything else worked, but reentering the playlist is would be blank. This condition would last for 5+ minutes, after which the list would come back and behave normally expect for changing the sort/filer.

All of our other HR24s behave normally, changing sort/filer will return within a second or two. I suspected something corrupt in the HR34 hard disk.

Today I replaced the 2TB drive in the HR34 with a 6TB drive and recorded 5 HD programs to test its ability to handle the bandwidth. With 5 programs in the list it still takes 5+ (actually timed it at 6 using the clock in the HR34) minutes to change the sort/filer. I still need to reboot just to double-double check and call DTV support, but EVERY TIME I call I get the "we've never seen that before" response.

I haven't seen this issue in the release thread. Has anyone had the same experience?

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Try a search for clearmybox. It will reboot it immediately after you do that search and it clears out all guide data etc and reloads all additional software...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, I've not seen that, but OTOH, I almost never change the sort order. 

Do you have it set to show only the List on the HR34? 

What software version is the HR34 on?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

99C was spooling this morning. So perhaps they are going to move the remaining 987 users to 99C. I'm still on 992 but I might force 99C next time I see it up. I'm awake at 6 am EST to get ready for work so it's no biggie.


----------



## GregT (Mar 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> No, I've not seen that, but OTOH, I almost never change the sort order.
> 
> Do you have it set to show only the List on the HR34?
> 
> What software version is the HR34 on?


Changing the filter from/to all/local has the same issue in either direction.

The HR34 is running 0x0987.

Greg


----------



## GregT (Mar 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Try a search for clearmybox. It will reboot it immediately after you do that search and it clears out all guide data etc and reloads all additional software...


Would I get the same effect by installing a new hard disk? It behaves the same with the old 2TB drive and with the new 6TB drive that is almost empty.

Greg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes. It does the same thing regardless what size drive is hooked up or how it's hooked up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm grabing 0x099C as I type this.

Will whatch to see if '*All Channels*' remains buggy.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Got 0x99c this morning. My bread baking morning and a focaccia goes into the oven in 7 minutes; but, I'll be back to see what's going on.

HR44-200


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Rec'd 0x099c this am. Was on 992. Did a dbl reset....Waiting for guide data to fill.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

do we want to put money on it? What are the odds a thread about 0x099c will be posted. I know the mods must be busy because one was never created for the last version. They don't even PM me to tell me why.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

cypherx said:


> do we want to put money on it? What are the odds a thread about 0x099c will be posted. I know the mods must be busy because one was never created for the last version. They don't even PM me to tell me why.


Maybe they're busy getting their review ready for the 12-tuner Genie? (Don't drool, I'm just joking.  )


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cypherx said:


> do we want to put money on it? What are the odds a thread about 0x099c will be posted. I know the mods must be busy because one was never created for the last version. They don't even PM me to tell me why.


That never went fully national... That has happened before.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Had to doube check, as never even look at My DIRECTV, to see if it is still missing as I never use it.

Yep, it is still missing. And as I have often stated -- no big lose.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Try doing a reboot it'll likely come in then. If not I have another guess about yours specifically. But you are likely also not getting other things too right now.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

0x099c
hR44-500

No my directv screen. No pandora or YouTube.

Report takes way too long to send. Seriously there needs to be a way to multitask on this unit. This is a 44 not a 34 or 24.

Report all ID: 20150323-8L3M


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you done a reboot yet? If not try that and I'll bet it all comes together.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Have you done a reboot yet? If not try that and I'll bet it all comes together.


Really hope so ...

I see 0x099C spooling out in a usual staggered release in the early morning hours here, but I won't force it as I'm in no hurry to update to it.

Last time I tried to advance beyond NR 0x0992 to any "other firmware" version mainly for the interest of seeing the new satellite's 99ca signal screen and Net. ID code, the My DIRECTV, Pandora, YouTube, and Sports icons would never appear on my HR34.

Tried everything, waiting it out, numerous reboots, CLEARMYBOX, CLEARMYBOX 2, all to no avail.

Finally gave up and went back to the NR.

Funny it initially reverted to an NR of 0x0987 and still no icons. Then about 30 min. later it updated to 0x0992 and voila, the icons finally reappeared after almost a month of absence.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Back2back *CLEARMYBOX 2* got my missing My DIRECTV group of missing pieces back after 24 hours on my 0x099c.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Did a repeat network setup and the wizard said I was connected. Still no pandora/YouTube or my directv. Rebooted through menu. When it came up I did yet another repeat network setup with a successful connection message. 24 hours later STILL no my directv, pandora or YouTube.

This happens on this HR44-500 every single release. Rarely ever happens on my HR24-200 after a new release. What is the difference here?

Report ID: 20150325-VZRG


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Back2back *CLEARMYBOX 2* got my missing My DIRECTV group of missing pieces back after 24 hours on my 0x099c.


I've only ever had to run it once. Not sure what the difference between clearmybox and clearmybox 2 is, but I ran the second one and I'm back up with the low resolution icons and no logos. I'll check back in 24 hours if the extras appear. After back to live I ran a system test and it came back ok.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometime in the last 6 hours of running clearmybox 2, my directv, pandora and YouTube returned. So you only have to run it once. It was powered off for that time so that could have accelerated the downloaded features. I know many say wait 24 hours, but in this case it was <6.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Decided to gamble anyway since the update is inevitable and force an update to 0x099C last night when I saw it spooling out in the stream around 1:00 AM local.

My DIRECTV, Pandora, YouTube, and Sports icons fortunately never dissappeared.

Unfortunately though as with all the recent updates to my Genie (HR34) I'm still suffering a nasty bug where video and audio from the AM21 suddenly and randomly blackout and reqiure a channel change and back to restore.
.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> I've only ever had to run it once. Not sure what the difference between clearmybox and clearmybox 2 is, but I ran the second one and I'm back up with the low resolution icons and no logos. I'll check back in 24 hours if the extras appear. After back to live I ran a system test and it came back ok.


Well I ran my CLEARMYBOX 2 on the weekend and it had zero effect. So I doubledown and even then it took a day.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

It's strange how we all have different results. I have the HR44-500. Every single upgrade to mine requires clearmybox 2 and 4 to 6 hours of power down time afterwards to get the extras back. My HR24-200 only had this problem on a few CE builds but never consistent with any national release or even low risk or customer candidate releases.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

cypherx said:


> It's strange how we all have different results. I have the HR44-500. Every single upgrade to mine requires clearmybox 2 and 4 to 6 hours of power down time afterwards to get the extras back. My HR24-200 only had this problem on a few CE builds but never consistent with any national release or even low risk or customer candidate releases.


And speaking of different results, I also have the HR44-500 and the extras are always there after an update.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

AS we move forward (in time) perhaps having 2 Genies on one account or even 3 (Genies only) no clients or other receivers may be they way to go after the demise of the two tuner HDDVRS? AS more code is written to support current "trash"in the field more issue's will crop up


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I haven't had an update on my HR44-700 since mid-December. Is this normal?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kram said:


> I haven't had an update on my HR44-700 since mid-December. Is this normal?


not only normal, but sometimes you want to keep it that way


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a problem with my HR44/500 software 0x987.
Everytime DirecTV (866) 709-2073)
calls my receiver it freezes.
What can I do about this problem.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

WestDC said:


> AS we move forward (in time) perhaps having 2 Genies on one account or even 3 (Genies only) no clients or other receivers may be they way to go after the demise of the two tuner HDDVRS? AS more code is written to support current "trash"in the field more issue's will crop up


I am down to two televisions so two genies make sense.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mrjim said:


> I have a problem with my HR44/500 software 0x987.
> Everytime DirecTV (866) 709-2073)
> calls my receiver it freezes.
> *What can I do about this problem.*


Have you tried leaving the phone line unplugged to see if it still occurs?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

0x99c still doesn't show 99(a) (D14) in signal strength screen. It does show a 99(s) which is all NA.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cypherx said:


> 0x99c still doesn't show 99(a) (D14) in signal strength screen. It does show a 99(s) which is all NA.


That's ok. It won't show the new a and b till after a software update down the road, but doesn't keep anyone from getting channels now off of d14 anyway.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

kram said:


> I haven't had an update on my HR44-700 since mid-December. Is this normal?


Got 0X9f6 this morning on HR44-200.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmm they are spooling 9f6 now in the early morning? That's like 3 versions now without release notes on here. I'm curious if I should force it at 6am est or just wait.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Hmm they are spooling 9f6 now in the early morning? That's like 3 versions now without release notes on here. I'm curious if I should force it at 6am est or just wait.


There's a reason why firmware is released in waves. Better to wait.


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

Quick tune doesn't want to accept channel in 0x09F6 release. (at least not on mine on a HR34-700).
HDMI-CEC now shows Directv Genie....
Satellite 99 now show 99(ca) and 99(cb) along with 99(s)

Mark


----------------------
Edit: at 2:35 am.
Quick tune does work. I was using the select button (middle) instead of the 'enter' button on the bottom of the remote control...
Mark


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I now have an HR44 but I keep losing my Internet connection. When I try to fix it, it can't load the Internet services. Have to reboot to fix it. But that fix may only last a day or so.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ToddinVA said:


> I now have an HR44 but I keep losing my Internet connection. When I try to fix it, it can't load the Internet services. Have to reboot to fix it. But that fix may only last a day or so.


How are you connected? Have you rebooted your router?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

ToddinVA said:


> I now have an HR44 but I keep losing my Internet connection. When I try to fix it, it can't load the Internet services. Have to reboot to fix it. But that fix may only last a day or so.


This has been discussed on several threads in several forums - seems to be an HR44 issue with WIfI internet - although some have said that you shouldn't use WiFi connection anyway but if DirecTv has a WiFi on their HR44 it should work consistantly. As I said there have been a bunch of similar reports on this board - Internet stays connected for anywhere from 1/2 hour to several days but not longer that that.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

This is the longest I can remember going without a firmware update.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh there's been firmware updates... This is the longest DBSTalk has gone between posting release notes. Hopefully they don't miss the boat yet again and some other site beats them to it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> Oh there's been firmware updates... This is the longest DBSTalk has gone between posting release notes. Hopefully they don't miss the boat yet again and some other site beats them to it.


There appears to be a NR rollout, but the version keeps changing (at least 3X so far) every few weeks. Which is something I haven't seen before.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Oh there's been firmware updates... This is the longest DBSTalk has gone between posting release notes. Hopefully they don't miss the boat yet again and some other site beats them to it.


Actually back when I had my 34 up to this past December a little over two years ( I now have a 44 ) they were pushing out genie updates almost every 3 weeks or so. My last update was in December. That is by far the longest stretch of no genie updates I've seen. Maybe they think the issues are fixed or they've just given up.

My genie specific issues continue but remain in the tolerable zone as opposed to what that 34 was putting me through.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

CTJon said:


> This has been discussed on several threads in several forums - seems to be an HR44 issue with WIfI internet - although some have said that you shouldn't use WiFi connection anyway but if DirecTv has a WiFi on their HR44 it should work consistantly. As I said there have been a bunch of similar reports on this board - Internet stays connected for anywhere from 1/2 hour to several days but not longer that that.


Had my HR44-200 several months. Hooked up old rubber duckie wifi from HR-34 during changeover & worked fine. Few months back decided to switch over to HR44 wifi to try it out - went smooth as silk - no failures.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> How are you connected? Have you rebooted your router?


For Internet, I'm using a wired connection from my HR44. I have not recently rebooted my router, but I never saw this issue with my old HR34. About the only issue it didn't have. lol I have an Apple Airport router. This is about the only issue I have with the HR44. Lately I've noticed Internet seems to come and go. It always has an IP though. If they ever release a new version, I guess we'll see if that fixes it.


----------

